# help



## palerose (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello,

I am 46 years old, 5' 7" weighing in at 10.05 stone and have a bodyfat content of 32.6% yet I wear size 10.

I have always been fit in a fashion ie classes bit of circuits and it all changes when I get bored. I have never looked at bodybuilding because as with all us girlies I only thought it was too look very muscular which I never wanted. However, 20 years later I realise that the bikini look is what I want, I wanted to be so toned but now I need help. I have been following the American plan Jamie Eason Livefit 12 plan and I am up to week 6 and feeling fab, no changes in measurements but all my clothes are feeling very loose. Then I was told about this website, being closer to home and hopefully ingredients in recipes that are available in UK.

Please can anyone recommend a workout plan and diet that will be able to reduce my bodyfat down to under 25%. Also does anyone know how long it takes for the fat to disappear. Also I am allergic to diary and eggs.

Another question I have and I am sorry for asking so many, are there any bodybuilding competitions in the UK that I can go and watch.

Thank you Kaz :whistling:


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

palerose said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am 46 years old, 5' 7" weighing in at 10.05 stone and have a bodyfat content of 32.6% yet I wear size 10.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome. First off there are loads of shows to watch. Try searching for ukbff and nabba and seeing what they have planned.

As for routines and diets there are a few stickies on here worth reading. I doubt many would have the time or patience to write you a full routine and diet when there is so much info so easily available for people who are willing to put the time in to researching as we have all had to do.

Good luck


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey chick, welcome to uk-m

Where did you get the bf% number? It doesn't seem right for your height and weight tbh...

There are loads of comps in the uk, as said above, search NABBA and UKBFF, their sites will have lists of dates and venues.

Read around the nutrition section, also, you might find interesting the members journal section, many of the female members have journals of their prep for stage.

Good luck hun, Hope you stay with us and make a journal of your own, then people will give you advice on what you are doing, bit by bit...peeps here are very helpful!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome, if your looking for a diet/ workout plan just look in the relevant sections, there is loads of info on here!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You should look at Keeks journal.


----------

